# Bi-folds 47 1/2" Opening



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sometimes a 24" door is 23-3/4" .....sometimes it's 24"

Worse case, you may have to shave off some of each door to make them fit.

The stiles (vertical frame members) are typically 1-1/2" wide and if you take an 1/8" off 2 sides of 4 doors, you can get a whole inch off the overall width of the doors.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Rg2277 said:


> I'd like to replace my existing metal bi-fold closet doors with wooden doors. The opening is 47 1/2". Will 2 24" bifolds work in that space. I know the math doesn't work, but I didn't know is 24" doors were actually 24" wide. I'd measure myself at the store, but I have to order online. Thanks


Whether you order online or go to the store, you still need to know the size of the finished opening. The doors you buy need to fit into that area.
Doors are modifiable. Some more then others. Flush doors the most. Louvered doors the least.
Ron


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a feeling that they won't fit. Or at least won't work properly. 48" finished opening is standard, maybe even an 1/8-1/4 over that. But like they said, pretty easy to rip a bit off. If you do have to cut them, if you put some painters tape on the area of the door that the base of the circular saw, or table saw is going to rub, it will stop the door from getting scratched up.


----------



## Rg2277 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I'll probably end up ripping them since I'm not looking to get/pay for custom doors. I'll let you know how it works out


----------

